# Engine options for the new Atlas SUV



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

SE w/Tech 3.6 AWD
SE w/Tech 3.6 FWD
SEL 2.0T FWD
SEL 3.6 AWD
SEL 3.6 FWD
SEL Premium 3.6 AWD
S AWD Engine?
S FWD Engine?
Launch Model AWD Engine?
Launch Model FWD Engine?


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Underpowered.....this will be a heavy beast. Needs 300hp. Forget about getting this with the 2.0


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

This won't tow anything?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Underpowered.....this will be a heavy beast. Needs 300hp. Forget about getting this with the 2.0


Underpowered...how?

2.0T at 238 and VR6 at 280 horsepower. Why do you think 300 hp is the right number?

Towing? Torque not horsepower is what you want and it may (when posted) be higher than the horsepower figure.

The Touareg uses the VR6 with this horsepower and weighs over 5000 pounds and tows 7700 lbs!
Need to tow more than that?


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

milan187 said:


> This won't tow anything?


I do think I see a tow hitch in this pictures....


----------



## solong (Dec 29, 2013)

I think 2.0T is OK. I tried the new xc90 and it isn't bad.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 13, 2016)

​


vwbrvr6 said:


> Underpowered.....this will be a heavy beast. Needs 300hp. Forget about getting this with the 2.0


This isn't a premium SUV like the Touareg. It has similar power to the CX-9 and Pilot base engine and far more than the Highlander. Highlander and Pilot can be optioned to have a 5000 lb towing capacity.


----------



## wernerga3 (Oct 28, 2016)

This market is flooded with 3 row turbo/v6 crossovers. I hope the Atlas stands out!


----------



## corcio89 (Aug 28, 2014)

TDI would've been perfect for this vehicle. Way to kill everything with the scandal...


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

corcio89 said:


> TDI would've been perfect for this vehicle. Way to kill everything with the scandal...


TDI is perfect for this and a lot of other vehicles but....The U.S. has The EPA and CARB.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> TDI is perfect for this and a lot of other vehicles but....The U.S. has The EPA and CARB.



Its a shame. I still am not sure how i feel about this vehicle. It looks like an x3 and a ford explorer mated. I will wait till we get one in stock to pass judgement on how it tows and how it looks. Until then VW needs something new to spice up their line.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Underpowered.....this will be a heavy beast. Needs 300hp. Forget about getting this with the 2.0


Shhhh...don't tell Audi who is releasing the Q7 with the 2.0TFSI in Q1 2017.


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

Where's the PHEV option?


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

wont see a real tdi in this or maybe any suvs going forward...making me not let go of my over 300hp diesel  ..... but this being a longitudinal engine and haldex awd the 3.0 is never getting in that, plus the loss of good awd like the torson system


----------



## PA-WOODCHUCK (Nov 22, 2016)

Yea... the 2.0 will tow until you hit the first hill! To tow well it's " engine torque" that counts!


----------



## Freudian (Apr 6, 2003)

Speaking of AWD,

Does anyone know if the VR6 version will have a full-time AWD system like the Torsen? I much prefer the Torsen full time all wheel driver from my B5.5 Passat V6 4-Motion than my Haldex GOLF-R.

I may be considering the Atlas with my growing family in a few years.



crtdimark said:


> wont see a real tdi in this or maybe any suvs going forward...making me not let go of my over 300hp diesel  ..... but this being a longitudinal engine and haldex awd the 3.0 is never getting in that, plus the loss of good awd like the torson system


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Freudian said:


> Speaking of AWD,
> 
> Does anyone know if the VR6 version will have a full-time AWD system like the Torsen? I much prefer the Torsen full time all wheel driver from my B5.5 Passat V6 4-Motion than my Haldex GOLF-R.
> 
> I may be considering the Atlas with my growing family in a few years.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8273537-AWD-System-Haldex-or-Torsen


----------

